# Deuce and half, M35A2 Pro/Cons



## greenm35

Lots of folks think it would be a great BOV or after SHTF vehicle and can be if your aware of the limitations and work required. SteelSoldiers.com is your best buddy!

I had a couple for several years and sold my last one recently. Fortunately I got into them when they were going cheap direct from Govsurplus. Best one I bought had 12,000 miles and 350 hrs. Drove it home for $1700 total and needed no work done on it.

Pros:
1. Cheap, maybe not so much currently but if compared to UNIMOG, Pinzgauer or similar trucks, no too bad.

2. Run on anything that burns, YES IT WILL! I had a mini-refinery where I de-watered, filtered and mixed anything and everything that was combustible and the Multi-Fuel engine ate it up. Friend's and business' gave me their used motor oil, transmission and hydraulic fluid, kerosene, old gasoline, diesel, vegetable oil, etc. Trucks will give 10-12 MPG easy with plenty of power. FILTER-FILTER-FILTER!

3. Ford deep water, yes but maintenance afterwards is a monster! I had mine with water up to the seat but didn't plan on it, Ha!

4. Go anywhere off-road, almost but plan carefully! Small trees? Smash them! 3 foot ditch? Slow and careful does it. Steep loose dirt hill? All wheel and low range or hit it fast.

5. Run over or knock dead cars out of way, the run over part can be done very carefully if not a SUV. Push out of way definitely, beef up the front bumper though. 

6. Carry heavy loads, OH Yeah! 2 1/2 ton is offroad rating, 5 ton on pavement. Tow or pull? If you have traction it will pull stumps, houses, semi's, whatever. For laughs one time I pulled three full size 4x4 pickups out of mud hole at once. Use a big chain....

7. Nice view over other cars, yes, better yet when you add cheap color backup camera rig for rear view.

8. Parts available and cheap, yes most anything is available on web. 

9. Easy to work on, depend on the operator. Download the Service/Tech manuals and follow step-by-step. 

10. Bunch of add on possible, if it will fit you can put it on. I had 24/12 volt/ 110 A/C power system with lights, power strips, 110volt window A/C, microwave, etc. Air power tools just plug in if you add plumbing.

Cons:
1. Maintenance, Lots of it and short intervals between. If you run hubs/axles underwater expect an all weekend job to clean and repack. Brakes are manual adjustment so think safety! Everything is bigger and heavier. 1" drive socket sets are needed along with giant jacks and hoists.

2. Driving skills, HIGH! No power steering! Wide turning radius, 1 - 2 gear change is awkward and about walking speed. Average braking is poor so you MUST plan ahead of every stop and turn.

3. Cost, trucks vary up to $10K now. Oil change is 5 gallons (yes gallons!). Filters $10-15 each and needs two. Bearing grease by the gallon, axle oil by the 5 gallon drum. Two of the biggest/expensive 12 volt batteries you can find.

4. Insurance & License, varies state to state, see SteelSoldiers for good list of requirements. My state was Antique tags for $20 (Lifetime) and Nationwide Ins. was $175 yearly Liability.

5. Comfort? Not much, loud, hot in summer, cold in winter. I added padding and recovered stock seats and that helped a little but after 100 mile drive take a long break. Stiff arms and shoulder from no power steering. Ear plugs recommended, maybe a little music?

6. Off road, only if you have to. Tall and hits branches, wide turns, heavy and sinks deep!

7. Winch, must have! I had 17,000 lbs 24 volt and it was much better than 10,000 lb. military PTO.

8. Batteries, truck will drain them in couple days if not disconnected with cut-off switch. Old poor designed system. 

9. OPSEC, low as can get. I parked mine beside house in rural, sparse neighborhood and you could barely see from road. Came out side door of house and seen county deputy car sitting down road near truck. Got my binoculars and watched him looking at truck and writing in his little notepad. Hmmm? Lets see, SHTF and they come requisition/steal my truck. Don't agree, shoot you dead and laugh about it back at cop shop.

But!
Overall if you want a hobby/project vehicle that might save you/family some day get one!

Cool factor is VERY HIGH! I always drove mine at least 50 miles a week to keep charged up and lubed. I cannot count how many times old vets would tell me stories of their days in a Deuce! Did I mention chicks love them, had a Jeep full of girls flag me down and wanted to go for a ride in the big boy, sure I'm old enough to be you granddad but jump in......

I downsized after six years of big trucks to no-electric 3/4 ton 4 x 4 pickup. Just easier all around.........


----------



## Tirediron

How much are horsepower are these multi fuel engines making??


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Brings back a lot of memories! Drove them for 3 years in the USMC. But ... I'm no longer 20 and comfort at this stage of life is appreciated greatly. They are cold in winter even with cold-weather kits (a heater) installed and we have a lof of cold weather at my house. Local fire department has one for sale. It's in good shape and I could afford it now but no thanks. I don't know the HP rating but they'll pull a pretty good load as long as you aren't in a big hurry.


----------



## Davarm

I've put in a lot of miles in them, will go over about anything you would care to drive on, pull about anything you could hook up to and will burn whatever is cheapest at the pump.

I'm with MMM though, not something I'd care to drive at this point in my life.


----------



## terri9630

One of the guys my husband works with has one. He likes to take it to the lake and wait for people to get stuck in the sand. The other guys tease him but he just says when its needed he's got it. Nothing is going to stop him from getting "away". We took that as getting to his BOL....


----------



## Cotton

People show up and post the oddest things. What number is this? 20,000 and one?

I happen to know the date the last "deuce and a half" was built in Michigan. Govsurplus didn't exist when the last "deuce and a half" went to auction. Who is this pos and why is he posting in our forum? Just curious?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

They were great in the military. Opsec concerns and the sheer size of them rule them out as an option for me. I think the best of all worlds is the CUCV. All the benefits of the duece and half but with a paint job can fit right into civilian world. 

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## readytogo

mosquitomountainman is on the money here ,like him drove them all over while in the service in different modifications ,harsh on the rear to stiff for my comfort and to expensive to keep and hard to park in a city environment .I rather have a nice 4x4 Ford with air and heat any day.


----------



## tsrwivey

We have a deuce & a half. I can't imagine using it as a daily driver! That's for young folks, REALLY young folks! It would beat me to death. We use it to haul really heavy stuff. Hubby had a one ton Dodge but kept having computer problems with it & according to the reviews, the other one tons weren't any better. The deuce & a half doesn't have any computers. It's real purpose is to go get our babies & grandbabies in a SHTF situation though.


----------



## Genevieve

Cotton said:


> People show up and post the oddest things. What number is this? 20,000 and one?
> 
> I happen to know the date the last "deuce and a half" was built in Michigan. Govsurplus didn't exist when the last "deuce and a half" went to auction. Who is this pos and why is he posting in our forum? Just curious?


Hope you get a PM like I did for "calling someone a name" ( even tho I didn't it was just in general but whatever ) 

We have 2 Deuces and a 5 ton. We don't hide them and use them for hauling heavy loads in our area.
Yea they will beat you up driving and riding in them. 
I use headphones w/radio and listen to either music or college football or baseball.
I have to use a small step stool to get started up the 5 ton. That lady is tall 
Hubby installed a heater for one of them for winter use
We go "topless" in the summer thats lots of fun


----------



## tsrwivey

I reckon the spring weather's got folks feelin a tad frisky.


----------



## greenm35

I usually read the posts and don't contribute and maybe I should have stayed that way..........

Anyway I see a lot of folks have first hand experience with the "big ugly truck" as my wife called it.

On different sites I read of a number of people drooling over wanting a M35A2 and thought the pros and cons might be of interest.

Oh yeah! I did post an introduction about a week before my post.

I have seen other Prepper websites die off due to new members being insulted so Goodbye as I observe my usual OPSEC.


----------



## phideaux

We will never grow...

perfect example...

Sorry Green...

I did see your introduction.

Wish you would hang around , I have been eyeballing one Deuce for a while, and would like to hear more.



Jim


----------



## drfacefixer

Cotton said:


> People show up and post the oddest things. What number is this? 20,000 and one?
> 
> I happen to know the date the last "deuce and a half" was built in Michigan. Govsurplus didn't exist when the last "deuce and a half" went to auction. Who is this pos and why is he posting in our forum? Just curious?


Cotton,

FYI...The newer LMTVs are still called "deuce and a half"because of their 2.5 U.S. ton payload variants designated to meet the definition of Light Medium Tactical Vehicle. They are a bit more comfy, but still bare bones. Oh and the paint job alone costs about $10k...something something low IR reflectivity paint.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

tsrwivey said:


> We have a deuce & a half. I can't imagine using it as a daily driver! That's for young folks, REALLY young folks! It would beat me to death. We use it to haul really heavy stuff. Hubby had a one ton Dodge but kept having computer problems with it & according to the reviews, the other one tons weren't any better. The deuce & a half doesn't have any computers. It's real purpose is to go get our babies & grandbabies in a SHTF situation though.


I've seen this one and he's done some really cool modifications to it. Made a much better rig IMO! We've discussed getting one many times but just can't justify it overall.


----------

